# The Colt



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Blackened hooves,
a matching mane.
Through the fields,
he will reign.

Over the pastures,
floors of green
look closely,
only then, will he been seen.

A warm and quiet
night of June,
eyes that twinkle,
under a full moon.

The young stallion will dash
at the stroke of midnight
rearing, bucking, running,
just out of spite.

Soon the night
will be winding down
the colt will retire
upon the ground.

But the sun,
will rise yet again,
and our little black colt will have
a new day to begin.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you write that Sparky?! Wow! Its so good!!! Thankyou for sharing!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

That is so good!!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

thats really good, well done you sparky!


----------

